# RetroArch and NES.emu (free) won't do save states or game saves!



## NANASHI89 (Nov 2, 2016)

What can I do? I'm loading games from my microSD card on my Android, BTW.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2016)

Grab a .apk of the paid nes.emu


----------



## LibretroRetroArc (Nov 2, 2016)

> RetroArch won't do save states or game saves

Wrong, it does. Anyway ,quit being extremely vague and maybe then somebody might actually be able to help you.


----------



## NANASHI89 (Nov 2, 2016)

LibretroRetroArc said:


> > RetroArch won't do save states or game saves
> 
> Wrong, it does. Anyway ,quit being extremely vague and maybe then somebody might actually be able to help you.


I tried doing a save state, and it either said it could not do it, or the core does not support save states. I'm running ROMs from the microSD card, BTW.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Braig (Nov 2, 2016)

If you have marshmallow be sure to enable the permissions to access the storage in the emulator app settings


----------



## NANASHI89 (Nov 2, 2016)

Braig said:


> If you have marshmallow be sure to enable the permissions to access the storage in the emulator app settings


I have Lollipop. So how do I enable the permissions to access the storage in the emulator app settings?


----------



## Braig (Nov 2, 2016)

NANASHI89 said:


> I have Lollipop. So how do I enable the permissions to access the storage in the emulator app settings?


I didn't explain well, I meant that for marshmallow you have to go in the settings of the phone, then in all the applications and now you should go in the emulator settings and enable that permission, but if I remember well that's only for mm sorry


----------



## NANASHI89 (Nov 2, 2016)

It says 'Failed to save state to /storage/extSdCard/NES Rom/' Can anyone help me?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Braig (Nov 2, 2016)

NANASHI89 said:


> It says 'Failed to save state to /storage/extSdCard/NES Rom/' Can anyone help me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Try to save to the internal storage.
When i try to do something on my sd with an app it fails but then on internal storage it works, maybe because it has some problem.


----------



## NANASHI89 (Nov 2, 2016)

Braig said:


> Try to save to the internal storage.
> When i try to do something on my sd with an app it fails but then on internal storage it works, maybe because it isn't formatted well or it has some problem.


How do I get it to save to the internal storage?


----------



## Braig (Nov 2, 2016)

With Nes.emu Free go in "options" then "system" then "save path", click on "set custom path" and choose a folder.
With RetroArch go in the settings by clicking on the button below right of the screen.
Here go in "Directory" and then in "Savefile Dir"or in "Savestate Dir", now you have to choose the new directory


----------



## NANASHI89 (Nov 2, 2016)

Braig said:


> With Nes.emu Free go in "options" then "system" then "save path", click on "set custom path" and choose a folder.
> With RetroArch go in the settings by clicking on the button below right of the screen.
> Here go in "Directory" and then in "Savefile Dir"or in "Savestate Dir", now you have to choose the new directory


Thx! I had to choose the Save State and Save under Directory in RetroArch, not Download, but you were a HUGE help. Thx again!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Braig (Nov 2, 2016)

NANASHI89 said:


> Thx! I had to choose the Save State and Save under Directory in RetroArch, not Download, but you were a HUGE help. Thx again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes sorry about that I edited the message before, but i think I did it after you read, I noticed the mistake too late.
However I'm happy to have helped


----------

